

Android Fans Are Laughing Over This Graphic - vocatys
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/android-fans-laughing-over-graphic-120439555.html

======
enlightenedfool
these comparisons have become cliche. Android fans know well that iPhone
doesn't sell for just it's capabilities. Apple has an aura. And actually Apple
fans can't stop laughing over how Android fans are frustrated that Apple sells
their under capable devices so well

